# mlkmgr's HT equip



## mlkmgr (Jan 24, 2009)

my former bedroom turned HT consists of the following:

Display:
Panasonic AE-900U projector
110" Carada BW screen

Audio:
Onkyo 605
Paradigm mini-monitors, cc-270 center, adp-170 surrounds
hsu stf-2 sub
Shiva-X DIY sub

Source:
Dish HD
panasonic bd-30
toshiba XA-2

nothing too fancy and room just painted dark red. only have a 3 seat couch currently inside, but looking to expand to an additional row of seating. was on a pretty tight budget when first started out and have expanded a piece here and there.


----------

